# الاكسل فى مجال الـ Planning



## sindbad-elarab (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتى الاعزاء
تحية طيبة من الله مباركه ارسلها اليكم على اجنحة كلماتى تلك ... علها تنقل جزء ولو قليل من حبى واحترامى وتقديرى لهذا المنتدى.
اريد الحديث عن الاكسل ودورة فى مجال التخطيط
اعلم جيدا أن هناك من اخوانى من يفوقنى علماً بكثير ولكنى احب ان اقدم لهذا المنتدى جزء ولو يسير 
حتى لا يقتصر دورى على الاستفادة فقط ... أو بمعنى اخر احب أن اشارك مشاركة فعالة 
- - - - 
سيكون الحديث حديث عملى ... بمعنى سأقوم برفع ملف اكسل وساشرح الغرض منه والفائده من هذا الملف وايضاً ملاحظات حول "formula " التى صمم بها هذا الملف
ولكن ارجو من اخوانى الرد حتى اشعر ان هناك من هو مهتم بهذا الموضوع 
واليكم اول الملفات وهو عباره عن ملف اكسل به شرح لكل الـ Formula او Functionsموجود بالمرفقات وانا حصلت عليه من شخص هندى كان معى فى الشركة التى كنت اعمل بها وانا ارى انه ملف رائع لذا احببت ان يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## Saad Hegazy (28 أبريل 2009)

انا نزلت الملف و من البداية مستحيل الملف ده يكون موجود اصلا بكمية التفاصيل الجميلة دي , انا من شغلي مع الهنود اتعلمت انهم بيموتوا في التفصيل , شكرا ليك جدا اتمني ان يستفيد منه الاخرين و استئذنك ان انشره بين بعض زملائي الذين قد يحتاجوه


----------



## sindbad-elarab (28 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله وحده يا اخى الذى وفقنى واياك للحصول على هذا الملف الذى هو بمثابة ارشيف لكل معادلات الاكسل...
انشره لاى شخص من الزملاء حتى يعم الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## mido85 (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم...
جزاك الله خيرا وكفاك شرا... انت رائع والملف رائع والهندى رائع...
من زمان وانا بدور على تحفة زى كده بجد ... تسلم يمينك
واستاذنك فى نشره ايضا بين الزملاء...


----------



## elsawy77 (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اكمل يا اخى شرحك فأنا مبتدأ فى حاجه الى هذه المعلومات


----------



## mustafasas (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذا الملف القيم


----------



## sindbad-elarab (29 أبريل 2009)

*Time Sheet Prog*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل الشكر على تلك الكلمات الرقيقة التى جاءت من كل الاخوان
----------------------
ان شاء الله سابدأ فى شرح اول ملفات الاكسل او ان شئت فقل اول برامج الاكسل وهو برنامج من تصميمى خاص بشركة مقاولات يعمل عملية Control على العمالة الموجوده فى المواقع المختلفه للشركة:-
اول sheet وهو شهرى يوزع على المواقع فى اول كل شهر ويتم جمعه فى نهاية الشهر وهو ثابت للعامل الواحد ويحتوى على 
1- اسم العامل 2- كود العامل 3-مكان سكن العامل 4- المهنة 
5-وصف للاعمال اليوميه المنجزه وكميتها بقدر الامكان وخاصه للصنايعيه وذلك حتى يتثنى حساب معدل الاداء اليومى وذلك بمقارنتها بمعدلات الاداء القياسيه... وبالتالى يمكننى من 
1- تقييم العامل
2- مقارنة تكلفه الاعمال اذا انجزت بعمال الشركة او بالاستعانه بمقاول باطن ( حيث ان راتب هذا العامل معروف وايضاً معدل اداءه اليوميى وبالتالى يمكننى حساب تكلفة الوحده ( على سبيل المثال اذا كان عامل Plaster فهى م2 ) يمكننى حساب متوسط تكلفة المتر المربع اذا انجز بواسطة عمال الشركة او بالاستعانه بمقاول باطن 
-------------
يتم جمع الـ Sheet الخاص بالعمال فى نهاية الشهر وادخال البيانات على صفحة (time sheet )
الموجوده فى برنامج الاكسل كما ساشرح اللقاء القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## Ibrahim alrabib (29 أبريل 2009)

شكراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح الدرفيل (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## sindbad-elarab (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اليكم الان الملف الرئيسى
وفى المرفقات ستجد صوره للصفحة الرئيسيه كما ستجد صورة للنتائج مدعومه بالرسم البيانى
لو هناك اى استفسار انا فى الخدمه.... وارجو ان يدرك الزملاء مدى اهمية هذا الملف او البرنامج


----------



## sindbad-elarab (3 مايو 2009)

*عدم وجود تعليق*

لا ادرى ما سبب عدم وجود اى تعليق 
هل لأن الموضوع ليس من الاهمية بما كان
او ان الملف نفسه صعب وغير مفهوم !!! لست ادرى
على العموم الموضوع القادم هو برنامج اكسل لعمل كنترول على حركة السيارات فى الشركة 
لو الزملاء لديهم الرغبه لمتابعة الموضوع ارجو الافاده


----------



## mojahid (3 مايو 2009)

thank you so much ...................


----------



## Saad Hegazy (3 مايو 2009)

طبعا الموضوع اكثر من ممتاز و لكنه مجهد جدا في متابعته فانا لاازال ادرس الملف الاول فمابالك بالثاني ؟!
انا عندي سؤال مهم فرضا انني حسبت انني محتاج 22 يوم عمل و انا اليوم علي الاكسيل 2 مايو 
كيف اظهر اي تارخ انتهي مضافا اليه طبعا ايام الجمعة ؟! ماهي المعادلة التي تمكنني من عمل ذلك ؟!
يوجد معادلة لخصم ايام الجمع فقط و لم اجد الاخري التي تزيدها
شكرا لك


----------



## sindbad-elarab (3 مايو 2009)

اخى الحبيب 
بالنسبه للملف الاول function in Excel هذا الملف حضرتك تحتفظ بيه كمرجع معك 
اما بالنسسبه لسؤالك ارجو منك مزيد من الايضاح لان عفواً لم افهمه
وشد حيلك معايا يا هندسه لان لسه فيه ملفات كتير خاصه بادارة المشروعات من ضمنها الملفات الخاصه بشركات عالميه مثل شركة بكتل وشركة اكتور اليونانية الموضوع عايز متابعه وعايز تبادل معلومات ... لان هناك بعض الحاجات انا مش فاهمها فارجو من اخوانى المتابعه والنقاش حتى نصل فى النهايه الى ما نطمح اليه وهو رفع مستوانا جميعا .... الذى ينعكس بدورة على مستوى امتنا 
ملحوظة الملفات اللى رفعتها من تصميمى لان هناك المزيد من الملفات سوف ارفعه ولكنى اشتغلت عليه فقط


----------



## Saad Hegazy (4 مايو 2009)

بمعني هناك خلية تاريخ 2 مايو و خلية أخري بها رقم 22 و هو يعبر عن ايام العمل التي احتاجها لأنهاء النشاط ، أريد خلية جديدة تعبر عن تاريخ نهاية النشاط و راعي اضافة ايام الجمع لأنها لا تدخل في 22 يوم 
وشكرا لك


----------



## sindbad-elarab (4 مايو 2009)

اخى الحبيب فى الصور التى ارفقتها لك 
على سبيل المثال الخلايا النشطه تعبر عن فتره العمل الخاصه بعامل معين من 1 اغسطس الى 6 اغسطس
ودى هى البيانات اللى حضرتك بتدخلها ( بداية ونهايه تواجد العامل فى موقع معين) بالاضافه الى كود الموقع فقط لا غير
وكل المعادلات تعمل تلقائى.... لاحظ ان هذا التصميم ينظر الى العماله وليس الى الانشطه
اما اذا كنت محتاج تصميم اخر ينظر الى الانشطه كلاً على حده( من ... والى ) !! هذا ممكن ...لكن اعتقد بريمافيرا يلبى الغرض معاك .... لانه اساساً خاص بالبرامج الزمنيه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Saad Hegazy (4 مايو 2009)

سيدي الفاضل اعلم ان البريمافيرا يقوم بالغرض و لكن انا اريده علي الاكسيل و هذا ليس له علاقة بالشيتات التي ارسلتها فانا وقعت في هذه المشكلة هذه الايام فقط , سأحاول ارسال الشيت لك لتتفحصه
شكرا لك


----------



## sindbad-elarab (4 مايو 2009)

اانا فى انتظار الملف اخى العزيز


----------



## sindbad-elarab (4 مايو 2009)

انت حضرتك بتشتغل على الـ 4Week Rooling


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع 
انا اول يوم لية النهارده انزل الملفات هدرس الملف وهرد عليك بس الواضح انة مجهود تستاهل الاحترام والتقدير وفرصة سعيد جدااا


----------



## wdawash (7 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع و ملفات مفيدة جدا 
لك مني كل التحية و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (7 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا جدا 
امل المزيد
وشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## BASSAMSA (8 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا جدا 
امل المزيد
وشكرا لك مقدما

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
​


----------



## دعيج (9 مايو 2009)

رائععععععععععععععع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sindbad-elarab (9 مايو 2009)

*Cars Followup*

هذا الملف المرفق الغرض منه متابعة السيارات فى الشركه 
والـ Output منه هو رسم بيانى يمثل تكلفة صيانة السيارات واستهلاكها من زيت وبترول 
ورسم بيانى اخر يبن معدل استهلاك السياره للبترول وذلك حتى يمكن متابعة حالة السياره اذا لوحظ زيادة استهلاكها للبترول 
البيانات المطلوبه لهذا البرنامج هى الفواتير ( سواء كانت صيانه - بترول - زيت ) طبعا يتم ادخالها على بيانات كل سياره 
والله الموفق
الملف موجود فى المرفقات


----------



## sindbad-elarab (9 مايو 2009)

إدارة المرفقات لا تعمل 
لو سمحتم اى شخص يشرح لى كيفية رفع ملف وشكرا


----------



## maher-mohamed (9 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم 
نزلت الشيتين الاول وهو مجموعه صفحات اكسل لحسابات اوقات وخلافه والثانى رسم بيانى ليوميات هل هما لموقعين مختلفين ارجو زياده الايضاح وعلاقه يوميات العمال اللى شرحتها بهما اعذرنى مش فاهم وشكر لك


----------



## محمود الكامل (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 مايو 2009)

تسلم اخي وجاري قراءت الملف


----------



## virtualknight (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملفات الثمينة


----------



## sindbad-elarab (12 مايو 2009)

*Company Car Follow Up*

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12110432/ef556100/sharing.html
هذا الرابط لبرنامج لعمل عملية Control على السيارات فى الشركه
الـ O/P هو رسم بيانى لبيان الصيانه - البترول - الزيوت - معدل الاستهلاك كيلو/ لتر 
وتقبول تحياتى
ان شاء الله اللقاء القادم سارفع لكم ملفات وبرامج الاكسل المستخدمه فى شركة بكتل الامريكيه لادارة المشروعات....ولا تنسونى من الدعاء


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (12 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله
مجهود رائع فعلا انا كنت محتاجه لان البريمافيرا لوحدها مش كفاية فى مجال التخطيط لازم الاكسل
مشكوور وحياك الله انا لسة منزل الملفات ربنا يكرمني والاقي وقت ادرسها وارسلك تعليقاتي


----------



## MaTReX_2009 (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوررر 

موضوع رائع و مرفقات أروع


----------



## ifathy (18 مايو 2009)

برنامج جامد جدا ..... مشكور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## lordring (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومتابعين ان شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .
و نفعنا و اياك


----------



## sindbad-elarab (23 مايو 2009)

*اسف للتاخير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى انا اسف للتاخير
ولكن ذلك يرجع لانشغالى بأداء امتحانات MCSA & MCSE حيث اننى بالاضافه الى عملى فى مجال الـ Planning الا اننى متخصص فى مجال IT 
ان شاءالله خلال يومين انتظرو المفاجأه .... الملفات المستخدمه فى شركة بكتل الامريكيه ...وارجو من اخوانى ذوى الخبرة مشاركتنا .... حتى يعم النفع على الجميع ...


----------



## احمد اللامي (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ...ملفات رائعة


----------



## sallam1998 (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ابراهيم نصر (24 مايو 2009)

*Gazak ALLAH Kheer*

Gazak Allah kol Kheer


----------



## هديل كريم (27 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز ....
ابهرتنا بما تقدمه شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير جعلتنا ننتظر جديدك على نار نرجو المزيد


----------



## Anas961 (27 مايو 2009)

thanks a lot for your efforts


----------



## sindbad-elarab (27 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى الاحباء
اقدم بين ايديكم اليوم التقارير المستخدمة فى شركة اكتور اليونانية والتى تشارك فى بناء مطار الدوحة الجديد... تحت اشراف شركة بكتل الامريكيه ( كل هذه التقارير ترسل الى الاستشارى ( شركة بكتل ) كلاً فى معادة )
التقارير متقدمة جدا جدا ... هناك العديد من الاشياء التى لا افهمها .... حين اننى لست مهندس مدنى ... ولكنى اتعامل معها كمجرد Data أو بمعنى اخر افهم كيفية تصميم مثل هذه التقارير والتعامل معها ولكن تنقصنى بعض الخبرة فى مجال ( المدنى ) 
التقارير ليست من تصميمى ... لكن ولله الحمد والمنه استطعت ان اصل الى نفس المستوى من الاداء تقريبا..
ويمكن الاخوه اللى متابعين .... رأوا باعينهم ملف مثل Time Sheet Report فهو من تصميمى كاملاً
لذا لدى اقتراح ...وارجو من الاخوه ان تشاركنى فيه
وهو
ان يتم عمل ما يشبه فريق عمل 
1- يشرح الملفات كملفات اكسل والفورميولا المستخدمه والرسم البيانى وكيفية ادخال البيانات بشكل صحيح...... وانا اكون احد افراد هذا الفريق
2- فريق يشرح الملفات كنظره عامه من ناحية الجانب الانشائى والمدنى
3- فريق يشرح الملفات كمشروع بريمافيرا متقدم ..حيث اننى سوف ارفع ملفات البريمافيرا لاحقاً
وبالتالى يعم النفع على الجميع ....
اخوانى .... ارجو منكم المشاركة بإيجابية فى هذا الموضوع ... وليتذكر الجميع
( وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان )
انتظرو المزيد
واشكر كل زملائى واساتذتى على كلمات الثناء 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/12110432/ef556100/sharing.html


----------



## هديل كريم (28 مايو 2009)

sindbad-elarab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخوانى الاحباء
> اقدم بين ايديكم اليوم التقارير المستخدمة فى شركة اكتور اليونانية والتى تشارك فى بناء مطار الدوحة الجديد... تحت اشراف شركة بكتل الامريكيه ( كل هذه التقارير ترسل الى الاستشارى ( شركة بكتل ) كلاً فى معادة )
> التقارير متقدمة جدا جدا ... هناك العديد من الاشياء التى لا افهمها .... حين اننى لست مهندس مدنى ... ولكنى اتعامل معها كمجرد data أو بمعنى اخر افهم كيفية تصميم مثل هذه التقارير والتعامل معها ولكن تنقصنى بعض الخبرة فى مجال ( المدنى )
> ...


 

الاخ sindbad 
والله اندهشت لروعه الملفات وشموليتها والطريقه الرائعه في عرضها 
اشكرك اخي العزيز على رفدنا بهذه المعلومات القيمه وننظر منك المزيد


----------



## Saad Hegazy (1 يونيو 2009)

صديقنا سندباد الي الامام دائما و ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## maher-mohamed (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الكريم sindbad 
اتقدم لك بالشكر عن هذه الملفات القيمه والتى ارى فيها استفاده جيده ( من القراءة الاولى )
واتمنى ان تكون هناك مناقشات و ملاحظات وتعليقات على ما فيها وكيفيه تعميم الاستفادة منها 
وساحاول دراستها بشكل جيد ورفع التساؤلات والملاحظات للاخوة للاستفاده 
واتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا يا سندباد


----------



## mostafa elkadi (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيراو جعلخا لك زخرا يوم القيامة


----------



## المحمد (8 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي sindbad-elarab على المجهود الرائع والجبار وننتظر المزيد........


----------



## sindbad-elarab (8 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى الاعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد
كل الشكر لاخوانى الكرام على عبارات الشكر ... وليعلم الجميع ان الفضل لله وحده هو الموفق وهو المولى ونعم النصير... اما بعد
كنت قد اقترحت فى اخر مشاراكاتى عن يتم عمل فريق عمل ودراسة هذه الملفات كلاً فى تخصصه بحيث يعم النفع... على ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الفريق المتخصصين فى مجال تصميم ملفات الاكسل 
وانتظرو ان شاء الله المزيد من الملفات الرائعه


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

sindbad-elarab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخوانى الاعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد
> كل الشكر لاخوانى الكرام على عبارات الشكر ... وليعلم الجميع ان الفضل لله وحده هو الموفق وهو المولى ونعم النصير... اما بعد
> كنت قد اقترحت فى اخر مشاراكاتى عن يتم عمل فريق عمل ودراسة هذه الملفات كلاً فى تخصصه بحيث يعم النفع... على ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الفريق المتخصصين فى مجال تصميم ملفات الاكسل
> وانتظرو ان شاء الله المزيد من الملفات الرائعه


 

اخي الكريم مجهود مميز جدا تستحق عليه التقييم والشكر الجزيل وانا شخصيا بدات بالفعل اقتبس من بعض الملفات التي ارفقتها لتحضيرها لمرحلة التطبيق العملي لدينا في الشركة .. 

اما بخصوص اقتراحك فانا ادعمك تماما فان مهندس مدني ( تنفيذ وادارة )  ومستعد للتعاون التام معك بما يخص الكشوفات التي ارفقت ( بحدود معرفتي وهي نشاطات وبنود العمل / ترتيبها ونسب انجازها ... الخ ) 
تقديرا مني لك لما بذلت وتبذل من جهد مبارك​ 
وتقبل تحياتي وتقييمي​


----------



## sindbad-elarab (9 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل الشكر اخى الكريم المهندس / محمد زايد
احيطك علما اخى الكريم ان اهم ملف لابد من تطبيقة فى اى شركة مقاولات كبرى هو الملف الذى يسمى 
4Week Rooling
سارفع لك نسخة منه قريبا جدا ان شاء الله
وهو ملف معقد كتصميم ولكنه عملى جدا فى شركات المقاولات العالمية 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

sindbad-elarab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل الشكر اخى الكريم المهندس / محمد زايد
> احيطك علما اخى الكريم ان اهم ملف لابد من تطبيقة فى اى شركة مقاولات كبرى هو الملف الذى يسمى
> 4week rooling
> ...


 
 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل وبانتظار هذا الملف مشكورا"


----------



## 1qaz (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على المجهود الجبار لكل المشاركين


----------



## emohamed (10 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الكريم لايسعني إلا الدعاء لكم بأن يجزيكم الله خير الجزاء وأن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
مهندس/الحسين 
دار الهنسة


----------



## chupchupina (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لك علي هذا الملف القيم*​


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي على المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## هديل كريم (17 يونيو 2009)

sindbad-elarab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل الشكر اخى الكريم المهندس / محمد زايد
> احيطك علما اخى الكريم ان اهم ملف لابد من تطبيقة فى اى شركة مقاولات كبرى هو الملف الذى يسمى
> 4Week Rooling
> ...


 

الاخ العزيز SINDBAD ELARAB
نشكرك على الملفات التي رفعتها وفي الحقيقه فهي اكثر من رائعه ولكن نذكرك بوعدك برفع ملف 4week rolling جزاك الله خيرا على كل اضافه منك ومن الاخوه الاخرين نحن بانتظارك


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر فعلا ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دعيج (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله يجزاك بالخير ,,, رائع واكثر من رائع


----------



## the poor to god (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو ان تكون فى تمام الصحة والعافية سندباد ونرجو ان تستمر


----------



## karimmansour (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
و ارجوا ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## عمادعبداللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (9 أكتوبر 2009)

زادك الله علما


----------



## sindbad-elarab (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر لكل من كلف نفسة وترك رد ولو بسيط والشكر كل الشكر لمن لم يسمح له وقته بترك رد ولكنه همس بشفتيه داعياً الله لمن كتب هذا الموضوع بالتوفيق
اخوتى الاحباء انتظرو المزيد قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Ayman (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ملفات قيمة فعلا لكني اتعجب من عدم استخدام اي برنامج للDatabases مما يجعل المهمة شاقة بعض الشيء
و جزاك الله خبرا
مستعد للمناقشة مع اساتذتنا


----------



## خالد قدورة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على هذه المساهمات القيمة


----------



## أبو يمن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي سندباد العرب
نحن بالانتظار 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## رائد عابد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكركم و دمتم


----------



## بسمالله (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع مجهود اروع بارك الله فيك وهذا فعلا هو الشغل الصح


----------



## وليدباسلامه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## kelo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لملف اكسيل الجميل


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى واشكرك شكر كبير على هذا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000


----------



## saryadel (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير

سأقوم بدراسة الملف و الإستفسار


----------



## ابو الأمين (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك علي هذا الملف القيم*​


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى العضو على المجهود الجبار ده
انا لسه منزل الملفات و هذاكرها و ارد عليكم ان شاء الله
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل رائع وممتاز وفيه شغل عالى أوى


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف أستطعت أن تتعلم كل هذه الاشياء فى الاكسل


----------



## abuyara (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف رائع شكرا لك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## safys (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بجد تحفه 
ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
والى الامام دائما يا هندسة


----------



## Elassal (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملف متميز*

ما شاء الله ملف متميز جدا


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد رائع با سندباد وفقك الله ونفعنا بما قدمته وان شاء الله ادرس ماقدمته ونتواصل


----------



## ابو الأمين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## lostlove515 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thnks so much 
gazak allah khira wzadk elma


----------



## م.انمار محمد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وشكراً على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## gamil_13 (17 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------



## قلم معماري (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا ملفات رائعة واعترف ان بها معلومات اكثر مما اعرف وتستخدم الشركة التي اعمل بها ملفات شبيهة بها بنسبة 90% .
فعلا مجهود كبير تم بذله لجمع هذه البيانات بهذه الصورة والفضل يرجع بعد توفيق الله الي العمل اجماعي والتنظيم وادارة المشروع سواء علي المستوي الفني او علي مستوي التنفيذ بالموقع.
بارك الله فيك علي توصيل المعلومة ونفعنا بها وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## himaelnady (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Moooly (25 أبريل 2011)

من جد ضعت؟

كيف استفيد من الملف بشكل جيد من غير ما أشوفه كله؟
اقصدك كيف استخدم الملف كدليل لي؟


----------



## ghalighali (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا..... يا امير


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## seeker (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ملفات جاري قرائتها


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## Abu Laith (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الهام جداااااااا ... واتمنى لك كل التوفيق وكل الازدهاد .....


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks for your great effort.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## boushy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لك علي هذا الملف القيم*


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد مهندس ميكا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف رائع فعلا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iraqivisionary (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المساهمات


----------



## عاشق السهر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## فراس الحبال (10 يناير 2012)

غفر الله لك و جزاك خيرا و أكثر مالك و ولدك بالبركة و أدخلك الجنة و رضي عنك و باعدك عن النار و سددك و هداك و رزقك و رزقك الإخلاص في القول و العمل


----------



## ابوالزود (10 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا ذهب .. تقدير لك وحضرتك !


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــــق


----------



## Nader Hussain (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة 
وزادكم الله من علمه 
:75::75::75:


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

فين باقي الملفات يا هندسة ؟
شكرا على مجهودك الرائع.......


----------



## باسل أفندي (21 يناير 2012)

ملف ممتاز جدا و الاكسل مفيش خلاف عليه انه بيظهر شغل مهندس التخطيط


----------



## egyptian_king80 (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا" ونفعا" واياك لما فيه النفع والصلاح


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (22 يناير 2012)

قبل ان ابدا فى التحميل اود ان اشكر السندباد على ذهابه لبلاد الهند وتوفير هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (22 يناير 2012)

تحياتي
مهما قلت فلن اوفيك حقك على هذا الموضوع الكبير وما فيه من معلومات مفيدة جدا جدا والشرح البسيط المبسط 
وفقك الله لما فيه مضاته وزادك الله من علمه آمين


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (22 يناير 2012)

تعديل بسيط وانا اعتذر عنه

"" وفقك الله لما فيه مرضاته (( وليست مضاته ))


----------



## semba_18 (24 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك لك ويرحم والديك


----------



## فراس الحبال (24 يناير 2012)

اطلعت على الملف للتو و هو من عمل أناس أصحاب سبق في هذه الحرفة فجزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## heguehm (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadaherzoo (4 فبراير 2012)

بجد الف شكر ع المجهوووووووود الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اطلعت على جميع الردود و الحقيقة جهد جيد جدا 
و يلريت كان الجميع ساهم ببعض الخبرات 
لانة تجميع الخبرات مع بعضها و خصوصا من دول متعددة ينفعنا جميعا


----------



## صالح سعيدان (11 فبراير 2012)

جوزيت خيراً اخي


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وكفاك شرا... *


----------



## mezohazoma (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتقي (4 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع وملف جميل تسلم ايديك 
وشكرا الي جميع من ساهم في ايصال هذا الملف لنا


----------



## k.fateh (27 مارس 2012)

Merci


----------



## جلال غني حسن (30 مارس 2012)

ملف رائع جداً . وفقك الله .


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 مارس 2012)

الموضوع ثرى وغنى وجزى الله صاحبه خيرا و الشكر موصول لكل من تفاعل وشارك


----------



## بدر صالح البدر (30 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي العزيز واسئل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ولك مني خالص التحية


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (4 أبريل 2012)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الملف الرائع ،،، جزاك الله خير الجزاء عنا أخي الحبيب


----------



## احمد القلموني (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

